
Give citizens a financial incentive to support immigration reform - crasch4
https://steemit.com/immigration/@crasch/sponsored-immigration-a-new-immigration-plan-that-could-make-you-rich
======
crasch4
Summary

Increasing immigration rates would benefit both US citizens and immigrants
alike. However, many native citizens believe immigrants impose more costs than
benefits, by increasing crime, consuming welfare services, and changing the
culture. So they naturally oppose increasing immigration rates. Sponsored
immigration incents citizens to support increased immigration by a) giving
them a personal choice in who they allow to immigrate b)a direct financial
stake in the immigrant's long-term success.

